
Burger King’s New Ad Forces Google Home to Advertise the Whopper – The Verge - rbanffy
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/12/15259400/burger-king-google-home-ad-wikipedia
======
tutufan
At least hypothetically, this would seem to qualify as cracking (i.e., remote
intrusion into a computer without permission).

More practically, though, it will keep savvy users (such as yours truly) from
ever enabling any significant voice-activated control of anything important.

